# 2000 740il battery prob



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

yesterday i had to jump the car once than turned it off and a few hours later restarted the car and went to the local store 5 blocks away..came back and the car wouldnt start... so i jumped it and drove it home... today i went to start it and it wouldnt start so i tried to jump it again and it still wouldnt start with a running car charging the battery.. does anyone no what the prob can be?,... i think it might need a new battery but on the other hand i was told it might have 2 batteries... i have located the one on the rear passenger side of the trunk and not the other one that it might have..


----------



## H2oskiphil (Nov 19, 2007)

750's have 2 batteries.....


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ya thats what i heard so i was wondering since the 740s are so close to them it might have 2 also


----------



## H2oskiphil (Nov 19, 2007)

Both batteries in the 750 are in the right rear wheelwell, so I'm going to guess that we only have one.

I've only had my 740 for about 10 days, so I'm not exactly the expert....


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

lol iv had it for a couple of months but havent had much time to get into it that much


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you have 1 battery and 750's with the 12cyl. on your vehicles platform (E-38) there are 2 batteries.the second one is for electrical consumers and operates/charges "like" the hybrid vehicles.
Unless you have the one of a kind alternator that "revives" batteries with dead cell(s),YOUR BATTERY is faulty.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i c thank you very much bmw tech.. got any advise on my other post?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246010


----------

